# Need a Notebook Computer



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

Brethren - I am in need of a laptop. I don't want to spend a ton of money. I need it for MS Office applications, web surfing and email. This will be for work use only. I am willing to consider a used notebook. Vista OS would be nice but not necessary. Nothing wrong with XP. If you have one for sale or know where I can get one at a reasonable cost I would like to hear from you.

Thanks.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 5, 2007)

Whatever you get, stick with XP for now. Vista is pretty messy.

Try getting something a bit older from eBay, and run PCLinuxOS on it. It could be fun!


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Whatever you get, stick with XP for now. Vista is pretty messy.
> 
> Try getting something a bit older from eBay, and run PCLinuxOS on it. It could be fun!



I'm using Vista on my desktop ('puter I am on now). No major problems with it but I have heard of horror stories.

I like the idea of Linux but have never used it and don't want an OS that may backfire on me during the middle of a PowerPoint presentation to an important customer.

Ebay? Yeah. Possibility, but I thought I would give the brethren on the PB a try first.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

Lenovo's get good ratings on their build quality and support:
http://shop.lenovo.com/us/notebooks/3000

I've owned a few Dell's and like them but when I had something go wrong with my Dell, support was poor. You tend to get poor build quality in the older Dells but I don't know if they've improved.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I'm using Vista on my desktop ('puter I am on now). No major problems with it but I have heard of horror stories.
> 
> I like the idea of Linux but have never used it and don't want an OS that may backfire on me during the middle of a PowerPoint presentation to an important customer.
> 
> Ebay? Yeah. Possibility, but I thought I would give the brethren on the PB a try first.


I've just been looking at Tigerdirect from the other thread, and it looks like they have some nice cheap refurbished computers.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Lenovo's get good ratings on their build quality and support:
> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/notebooks/3000
> 
> I've owned a few Dell's and like them but when I had something go wrong with my Dell, support was poor. You tend to get poor build quality in the older Dells but I don't know if they've improved.


I use a Lenovo, and would recommend them to anybody. They're effective and handy. The T43 model is particularly good.


----------



## Greg (Aug 5, 2007)

Bill,

Here's a Dell laptop with Windows XP Home for $499. For $648 you can get XP Pro.


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 5, 2007)

If you get Vista preinstalled it'll run no problem. I highly recommend it. I would not upgrade an XP machine, though. Dell has got some new machines at reasonable prices.

http://www.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/inspnnb?~ck=anav&c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 5, 2007)

Bill, there are a lot of options. I bought a Toshiba laptop for my wife as a backup computer a few months ago for around $500 from Office Depot. It's been working perfectly for the uses you describe. Walked in and got it. I see they sell them for even less right now:

http://www.officedepot.com/textSearch.do?uniqueSearchFlag=true&Ntt=TOSHIBA%20LAPTOPS&cm_mmc=Traffic%20Leader-_-Overture%20SMX-_-Search-_-14854898%20Toshiba%20Laptops


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

joshua said:


> Ok, why would the Lord want to hear from me if I find a reasonable price, when I could just tell you myself?


----------



## Davidius (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Lenovo's get good ratings on their build quality and support:
> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/notebooks/3000
> 
> I've owned a few Dell's and like them but when I had something go wrong with my Dell, support was poor. You tend to get poor build quality in the older Dells but I don't know if they've improved.





Exagorazo said:


> I've just been looking at Tigerdirect from the other thread, and it looks like they have some nice cheap refurbished computers.



I also recommend Lenovo. It's the brand offered to students on my campus through the Carolina Computing Initiative. I love my T42.


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Lenovo looks like a good machine and you seem to get alot for your money.


----------



## Devin (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's another website you'll want to check out:

http://www.newegg.com

I've bought a lot of stuff from them (computer parts, GPS, etc), and I've always found them to have good stuff, good prices, and good service.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 5, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I also recommend Lenovo. It's the brand offered to students on my campus through the Carolina Computing Initiative. I love my T42.


I just replaced my T42 with a T43! My workplace gives all of us new lappys every now and then. 

It's got a fingerprint reader! I feel all secret-agenty.



T series represent!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> It's got a fingerprint reader! I feel all secret-agenty.



 Ah yes, the old "appending a *y* to a term to turn it into an adjective" trick.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Ah yes, the old "appending a *y* to a term to turn it into an adjective" trick.



Is that anything like verbizing a noun?


----------



## PastorFaulk (Aug 5, 2007)

I've used several brands, I love my toshebia Satellite A105, Durable and reliable.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 6, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Ah yes, the old "appending a *y* to a term to turn it into an adjective" trick.


How very grammary of you.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 6, 2007)

Of all the laptops I have used, I really only like Apple (of course) and IBM. Lenovo of course is IBM but they just seem solid.
I am not saying there are not other brands that are good, but those are the best.

Bill, ever thought of a Mac?
They will do everything you need.
MS Office etc.


----------



## Herald (Aug 6, 2007)

dalecosby said:


> Of all the laptops I have used, I really only like Apple (of course) and IBM. Lenovo of course is IBM but they just seem solid.
> I am not saying there are not other brands that are good, but those are the best.
> 
> Bill, ever thought of a Mac?
> ...



Dale - cost, my man. Cost. Mac's tend to me a wee bit on the pricey side. I need a machine that will do the job well but for the least amount of moo-la.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 6, 2007)

Bummer, I sold an ibook saturday for 120 bucks 

I know what you mean though, used Macs really hold their value.
New macs are actually very competitive but they only compete in the mid and high ranges.
On the high range they are cheaper but you will never get a 599 new apple laptop, at least not anytime soon.

My sister just got a two year old iBook f0r $350 but you can't find those deals everyday.


----------



## Herald (Aug 13, 2007)

I found my laptop! I purchased a Toshiba Satellite with an AMD Turion 64x2 processor. It has a 160 GB HD and 2 GB RAM. The price? $699. That was one of the best deals I could find for a machine with 2 GB of RAM. I appreciate everyones input. Thanks.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 13, 2007)

Hopefully it is better than this:
http://tinyurl.com/2xe27t

Or else an exchange...?


----------



## Herald (Aug 13, 2007)

Fred, it is. Larger screen, 40 GB more on the HD and quicker FSB. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## etexas (Aug 13, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I found my laptop! I purchased a Toshiba Satellite with an AMD Turion 64x2 processor. It has a 160 GB HD and 2 GB RAM. The price? $699. That was one of the best deals I could find for a machine with 2 GB of RAM. I appreciate everyones input. Thanks.


I joke about PC, but Bill I even with my MacBook Pro, am keeping my Toshiba, the Satellite "family" is a GREAT series of laptops, in point of fact I am keeping mine as a gaming system.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a macbook G4 for sale, 500.00

Johnny


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 14, 2007)

Johnny, do you mean a PowerBook G4 or a Mac Book?

My cousin is looking for laptop.


----------

